# nella persona di



## talullah

Ciao a tutti,
sto impazzendo per cercare di tradurre questa comune frase italiana:
è/sono nominato/i nella persona/ nelle persone di....
Grazie a tutti in anticipo


----------



## Anaiss

Metti la frase contestualizzata, magari la questione è più complessa e non si può rendere in un modo simile all'italiano.


----------



## talullah

le frasi in questione sono due, te ne riporto una:
L'amministrazione della società viene affidata ad un amministratore unico, che viene nominato nella persona di XX, come sopra generalizzato.
 
La gérance de la société sera confiée à un gérant unique, ****, comme ci-dessous mentionné.
 
Mi ci sto impazzendo sopra ma non riesco a venirne a capo.
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Anaiss

Il burocratese ancora non mi appartiene, metterei semplicemente M. _(nome)_... ma è tutto da vedere...


----------



## Ruminante

Salve,
penso anch’io che questa costruzione italiana è troppo ridondante per il francese e che vada semplicemente ignorata. 
Sarebbe forse stato utile sapere se si tratta di un atto costitutivo di società che include la nomina dell’amministratore unico, oppure di un atto separato perchè la nomina è posteriore. In quest'ultimo caso si usa spesso la forma di verbale.
Ecco qualche proposta in attesa di pareri piu’ esperti:



> L'amministrazione della società viene affidata ad un amministratore unico, che viene nominato nella persona di XX, come sopra generalizzato.


La gestion de la société est confiée à un gérant unique, comme cité ci-dessus; on nomme en conséquence M./Mme ... aux fonctions de gérant de la société.

Cambiando l'ordine dei termini si riesce a semplificare di piu':

La société sera gérée (o administrée) par M./Mme ..., d’ores et déjà nommé(e) gérant unique, comme mentionné ci-dessus.

Tel qu’indiqué plus haut, la société est administrée par un gérant unique; on procède à la nomination de M.Mme ... comme gérant unique.

* Nota: attenzione alla o … ci-dessus e non ci-dessous


----------



## matoupaschat

Una proposta che mi suona plausibile in burocratese francese : "(qui est) désigné *en la personne de* .... " . Sono sicuro che l'espressione in neretto si usa .


----------



## Anaiss

Da Google: "désigné en la personne de". Sì, è decisamente molto comune, buono a sapersi...

P.S.: 500° post, matoupaschat! Félicitations..


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> P.S.: 500° post, matoupaschat! Félicitations..


Grazie  ! _La tua è una cadenza sostenuta_ () che ti assicura la medaglia del 1000°  .
Un carissimo saluto .


----------



## talullah

MERCI!
un grazie speciale a Mat per aver fugato i miei dubbi! Io sbagliavo preposizione e quindi non riuscivo a venirne a capo! encore merci!!!


----------

